# How do I get rid of anxiety?



## Derek Wilson (Mar 31, 2019)

First of all, 
you need to know that there is no such thing like an anxiety disorder. whenever your mind assume that you are ill and you have anxiety disorder there is no way you can overcome it.


Let me tell you by giving an example when you are hungry you start thinking about it over and over again that makes you more hungry. But if you eat chewing gum you will not feel hungry anymore even if there is nothing going in your stomach, because you are actually fooling your mind that you are eating something. 

That's what you need to do to overcome anxiety. You need to fool your own mind by distracting it somewhere else so that your mind will assume that there is no such thing to worry about.


In order to distract your mind, you can do anything you like. Things like Listening to music like listening to classical music might be a good choice, as it can tend to calm the nerves. Don?t try to listen to sad or loud songs as it may have the opposite effect. Then you can also try painting or play your favorite sport ( outdoor game). Sharing your problems with someone close to you may be a better way to find possible solutions to your problem you are worried about. Also, you need to know that you cannot control everything in your life, things will not go the way you wanted so just stop thinking about the things you can't control and let it be. 

Stop worrying because worrying will not be going to solve your problem it just making it worse. Thanks!


----------



## zillagraybeard (Apr 1, 2019)

Anxiety is very much a cognitive issue.


----------



## bomb_r2 (Apr 1, 2019)

I had anxiety at my last job . They had team meetings at the beginning of the shift.  Lots of ppl wore coconut  hand lotion* very allergic to coconut * . After a month and 3 trips to the hospital I got fired . That eliminated my anxiety .
I still get nervous going in stores because you can't control what ppl wear . 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J727AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## Derek Wilson (Apr 7, 2019)

zillagraybeard said:


> Anxiety is very much a cognitive issue.



Yes, it is!


----------



## Derek Wilson (Apr 7, 2019)

bomb_r2 said:


> I had anxiety at my last job . They had team meetings at the beginning of the shift. Lots of ppl wore coconut hand lotion* very allergic to coconut * . After a month and 3 trips to the hospital I got fired . That eliminated my anxiety .
> I still get nervous going in stores because you can't control what ppl wear .
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J727AZ using Tapatalk



I am sorry to hear that you got fired. My sister had the same problem (anxiety). Now, she is all ok. Good Luck to you!


----------



## ARP-Kaito (Sep 18, 2019)

I got anxious many times during my work, can't fall asleep at night, and it lasted at least 1 month out of no reason. I love travelling, I think it's the best way to kill the anxiety. I live in China and I have travelled to many places. Tibet is my favorite. There are few people living there. The less the people, the greater the view. I really love nature, mountion, river, grassland?ocean?etc. I can calm down every time I get close to them. It's like magic to me.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Oct 20, 2019)

ARP-Kaito said:


> I got anxious many times during my work, can't fall asleep at night, and it lasted at least 1 month out of no reason. I love travelling, I think it's the best way to kill the anxiety. I live in China and I have travelled to many places. Tibet is my favorite. There are few people living there. The less the people, the greater the view. I really love nature, mountion, river, grassland?ocean?etc. I can calm down every time I get close to them. It's like magic to me.



Yeah, traveling is a good option in this case.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Oct 27, 2019)

There are some things that I have found help me:


*Healthy diet.* (caffeine, sugar, etc. definitely make things worse - though I crave them at such times.)
*Exercise.* for me usually cycling, walking, swimming. I am not at all an energetic person. In fact, I am often exhausted and achy (feet, legs, and back most of all) but even so pushing myself to do these especially when I am anxious and panicky does help a lot! They are easier to maintain on my good days but more important on my bad days. Also, do some exercise for weight loss.
*Valerian.* I can?t take anti-anxiety medications. I get really, really bad side effects with everything. If I COULD take medicine, I would try (anything to allow me to live better) but I CAN?T. Valerian is an herbal supplement. If I am panicking at night and can?t sleep, I take two. It nearly always calms me enough that I can sleep - and even strong medications can?t do that. Be careful though - most people it seems can take it fine, but my mom had a bad reaction and was fainting and dizzy (and quite grey) the next morning after trying it (along with the gravol she always takes for insomnia. I don?t tend to take gravol, so can?t say if it was the mix. I have taken it with allergy medicine and ibuprofen with no issues.)
*Journaling.* I wouldn?t say this helps with my anxiety, but I keep track on a scale of 1?10 how bad my anxiety was for the day, and it does help me to see patterns.
*Netflix.* If all else fails, I will try to focus on something that takes me out of my head for a while. Thanks!


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Oct 29, 2019)

I also saw when I worked in the field that in many cases it was tied to Dehydration, or severe dehydration and Magnesium Deficiencies, so if you are having a panic attack or pre panic attack, before you pop a xanax, you can always try a pedialyte, in addition to your breathing and relaxation techniques as well


----------



## Derek Wilson (Nov 24, 2019)

WesleyInman said:


> I also saw when I worked in the field that in many cases it was tied to Dehydration, or severe dehydration and Magnesium Deficiencies, so if you are having a panic attack or pre panic attack, before you pop a xanax, you can always try a pedialyte, in addition to your breathing and relaxation techniques as well



Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Derek Wilson (Aug 17, 2020)

It's helpful to understand
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3628173/


----------



## Bosinda (Aug 31, 2020)

Anxiety can present as fear, restlessness, an inability to focus at work or school, finding it hard to fall or stay asleep at night, or getting easily irritated. In social situations, it can make it hard to talk to others; you might feel like you?re constantly being judged, or have symptoms such as stuttering, sweating, blushing or an upset stomach.


It can appear out of the blue as a panic attack, when sudden spikes of anxiety make you feel like you?re about to have a heart attack, go mad or lose control. Or it can be present all the time, as in generalised anxiety disorder, when diffuse and pervasive worry consumes you and you look to the future with dread.


Most people experience it at some point, but if anxiety starts interfering with your life, sleep, ability to form relationships, or productivity at work or school, you might have an anxiety disorder. Research shows that if it?s left untreated, anxiety can lead to depression, early death and suicide. And while it can indeed lead to such serious health consequences, the medication that is prescribed to treat anxiety doesn?t often work in the long-term. Symptoms often return and you?re back where you started.


How science can help


The way you cope or handle things in life has a direct impact on how much anxiety you experience ? tweak the way you?re coping, therefore, and you can lower your anxiety levels. Here are some of the top coping skills that have emerged from our study at the University of Cambridge, which will be presented at the 30th European Congress of Neuropsychopharmacology in Paris, and other scientific research.


Do you feel like your life is out of control? Do you find it hard to make decisions ? or get things started? Well, one way to overcome indecision or get going on that new project is to ?do it badly?.


This may sound strange, but the writer and poet GK Chesterton said that: ?Anything worth doing is worth doing badly.? And he had a point. The reason this works so well is that it speeds up your decision-making process and catapults you straight into action with. Otherwise, you could spend hours deciding how you should do something or what you should do, which can be very time-consuming and stressful.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Aug 31, 2020)

Great discussion!


----------



## Derek Wilson (Sep 7, 2020)

Through good psychotherapy dealing with body, mind and soul aspects, one can, over time, overcome many issues. I do not subscribe to a set-formula understanding of psychology. There is no permanent treatment except knowledge.your mind cells need knowledge so that they escape from you the anxiety.Till then you will ask from me , my answer will same knowledge.Today I try to tell you about unbalanced of chemical.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Sep 14, 2020)

Anxiety has physical effects on the body, as well as mental and emotional ones. Chronic stress and worrying can cause dizziness, muscle aches, rapid breathing, and nausea, among other reactions, according to the National Institute of Mental Health.


----------



## Multislacking (Sep 14, 2020)

Kratom and cbd help to an extent.  Kratom is my goto though.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Sep 21, 2020)

In the occasion you do not have sufficient time to do yoga, you are able to a minimum of do the efficient breathing physical exercise. Breathing physical exercise is carried out give pure oxygen and good blood circulation to all of the components on the physique.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Sep 28, 2020)

The anxiety and panic was like a monster that kept jumping out of the closet. It was trying to kill me on a daily basis. At any time, I just knew that I was going to drop dead of a heart attack or end up with cancer or a deadly blood clot. I had to do something. I had to figure this out because I knew I couldn?t live the rest of my life this way. Thanks


----------



## Derek Wilson (Oct 5, 2020)

Now either tell everyone around you ,you need to read my schedule and don't mess it up because I'm a me to person and you need to make sure you never make me feel awful so I won't have these attacks or you make your list around possible disruptions that wouldn't normally happen and see a psychiatrist and get yourself some medications and make sure that your anxiety attacks are not a health issue or that they weren't brought on from other disorders like OCD or schizophrenia or bipolar.


----------



## jigga (May 9, 2022)

You can buy armodafinil online for so cheap because you're actually gaining the benefits of affordable generic armodafinil from India that comes under the names Waklert by Sun Pharma and Artvigil by HAB Pharma. These generic medications are 10 times cheaper than the brand version of armodafinil called Nuvigil, but 100% just as effective - you do the math. But don't mistake low prices for inferior quality. We ensure that the purity and potency of Armodavinil, Waklert, and Artvigil are consistent with Nuvigil – the branded version of armodafinil.


----------

